# world's largest model train! :)



## BorsigFan (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey everyone. Thought I would post this. It's kind of funny, I hope this is appropriate for this section 


http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20071741-52/aboard-the-worlds-largest-model-train-collection/


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I bet I could make the worlds longest train LOL now to see about getting it to the world records book


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We have several prior threads on Wunderland. A few:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2564

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1661

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7975

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

oh this is the wunderland...nevermind!! thought we were talking about a train its self!

yes I agree with TJ we already have many threads about the wunderland thing its self!


----------



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

A fully operational airport... Something to strive for!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

There is a rather cool one in New Jersey called Northlanz. I believe it's supposedly the largest in North America. If I remember the story I watched, he had expanded his basement 8 times before he moved it to its' present location. http://www.northlandz.com/

Carl


----------



## YourLocalCanuck (Jan 3, 2008)

Kwikster said:


> There is a rather cool one in New Jersey called Northlanz. I believe it's supposedly the largest in North America. If I remember the story I watched, he had expanded his basement 8 times before he moved it to its' present location. http://www.northlandz.com/
> 
> Carl


Use to live 5 minutes away from there. If I remember correctly, I don't think it's the largest in North America anymore? I could be wrong...


----------

